# Sewing Projects (For horse related use)



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

There is a recent post on here about sewing riding pants. That seems like the perfect project for you.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I sew lots of horse clothing...mostly costumes for the horse, but I've sewn saddle blanket covers with battery operated lights for the Christmas parade, barding for a renaissance horse, and just started dabbling in western show shirts for my daughter.

Suitability.com has some awesome patterns and ideas. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Ive seen someone on facsbook I think it was making fly bonnets from bandanas, but I remember thinking they looked like you had to use them with a halter. Might be simple?


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

This isn't exactly for use on a horse, but some girls at my barn took old jeans, cut off the legs and sewed the bottoms shut, to make cute bags which hang on the front of their stalls to hold various items like brushes and such. They added patches and appliques for decoration.


----------

